# Ever hear of an apartment NOT allowing bunnies?



## Bluesmaven (Mar 21, 2011)

The lady who was taking 3 of the bunnies now has found out she can't have them in the apartment. They didn't tell her that before she signed the lease.


----------



## GorbyJobRabbits (Mar 21, 2011)

LOTS of housing doesn't allow pets. I can honestly see rabbits being in the top lol. They chew on everything and not all are house broke lol


----------



## Bluesmaven (Mar 21, 2011)

I don't know I have always owned a home most of my time with rabbits. This lady wants them so badly, she's going to be so sad.


----------



## maxysmummy (Mar 21, 2011)

we arent allowed animals


----------



## Bluesmaven (Mar 22, 2011)

she's trying to change their mind and I hope she can. She is in love with them.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Mar 22, 2011)

Perhaps the person can work out a trial situation at first. Perhaps the apartment people could be convinced to check on the buns in a set amount of time to assure themselves that no damage is being done? If it is a complex or large building that might be hard to arrange such flexibility. It is normally much easier to arrange with individual relationships. Best of luck.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Mar 22, 2011)

ray: Unfortunately there are a lot of places that allow only fish and no other type of pet.


----------



## Bluesmaven (Mar 22, 2011)

That's funny, I have had more damage to my house from my aquarium than from my rabbits. I can't seem to change the water without spilling it.


----------



## Ponyta (Mar 22, 2011)

It's sad that more places don't allow animals. I do believe they should be strict about it, though. Animals can cause a lot of damage and rabbits seem to enjoy destroying things. 

My apartment doesn't allow any animals, but I have Jack and Lily anyway. I discussed the ramifications of our apartment manager finding out with my roommates, and have a pet sitter that can take them with 2-3 hours notice for 24 or 48 hours. They love going to the pet sitters.

I wouldn't suggest her doing that, because it is very stressful on both the rabbits and I. Hopefully her managers can be persuaded. I have to keep a close eye on Jack and Lily to be sure they don't damage the apartment. They did just dig up a small corner of the carpet, but it's not noticeable and even if they do, it can easily be explained as damage from furniture. 

-sigh-


----------



## Byfuzzerabbit (Mar 23, 2011)

The apartment I moved in aloud to have pets and we told em we got a rabbit and we had them sign off on it saying it was ok to have her. It was only a few months later until they changed managers or something because they wanted my rabbit gone for reasons such as "Neighbors are complaining about the noise." or "Neighbors are complaining about the smell." We did have her hutch outside but we didn't leave her. it was just there because we couldn't put it into storage. 

Anyways they truely had it out for my rabbit and if I hadn't gotten a house I would have made a few lovely comments about the dog across from us. Open any door and it was WOOF WOOOOOF WWWWOOOOOFFFFF BARK for 10 minuets straight I don't believe in shock collars but do something to get that mutt to shut up. Not to mention are apartment was in the corner so it was the doggy bathroom and half the people didn't pick up after there dogs. To think they were upset over a little rabbit that didn't do any damage except for a little rug chewing. 

Hope she can keep her rabbits.


----------



## Myia09 (Mar 23, 2011)

Here in AZ it was a huge struggle to find a place that allows rabbits. Usually they are not allowed.


----------



## Bluesmaven (Mar 23, 2011)

Well she can't have one so she easily focused on a cat. Which makes me think she wasn't the best candidate. It's not about cats, I have cats, it's how she switched so easily.


----------



## Bluesmaven (Mar 23, 2011)

well now I'll know to tell prospective bunny owners to check the fine print on their leases


----------



## SOOOSKA (Mar 23, 2011)

MY apartment building says no Pets. Well that was too bad I had 2 friends help me sneak them in the day I moved in.

I finally told my Superintendent a few weeks later, also explaining to them that they are NEVER out of their cages unless I'm home. I also put a plastic shower curtain over their carpet and the put very big rugs over that. So even if they had a pee accident it would not ruin their carpet. I have a carpet cleaner too so I can clean up any mess.

If anything was ever said, believe me I would make a BIG FUSS about all the dogs in the building. Honestly I've never seen so many dogs.

Susan


----------



## LindyS (Mar 23, 2011)

We lived in a duplex that allowed animals but we had to tack on another $200 per pet at the beginning of our lease. We were all ready paying $800.00 a month. Anyway, he had stained cement floors so the floors were never an issue.


----------



## Bluesmaven (Mar 23, 2011)

can't imagine having to live without my animals counting the babies I have 14 animals in the house and 2 ducks outside. LOL But once the babies are adopted out it'll just be 3 buns 3 dogs and 2 cats in the house.


----------



## Ponyta (Mar 23, 2011)

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> MY apartment building says no Pets. Well that was too bad I had 2 friends help me sneak them in the day I moved in.
> 
> I finally told my Superintendent a few weeks later, also explaining to them that they are NEVER out of their cages unless I'm home. I also put a plastic shower curtain over their carpet and the put very big rugs over that. So even if they had a pee accident it would not ruin their carpet. I have a carpet cleaner too so I can clean up any mess.
> 
> ...



I don't think I would ever have the guts to straight up tell my apartment manager :shock: It's not like a land lord deal, it's more like a company. They would kick me out in a heart beat, fine me and ruin my rental history until it was a smoldering mass of FAIL.

Yooooou are lucky.


----------



## butsy (Mar 23, 2011)

we arent supposed to have pets but i have a rabbit, yorkie and a cat LOL.


----------



## kuniklos (Mar 24, 2011)

My apartment isn't supposed to have pet. But every single person here does. Cats in the windows. Dogs barking. So my fiance and I just brought our rabbit in. He's only had one pee accident here and that's all cleaned up.

When we leave I know the landlord is replacing our carpet and appliances (since everything here is outdated and old). I doubt she'd give me hell about it. If she wanted to be paid more, fine. I'm here two more months anyhow. And then my fiance and moving back to our home town.


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Mar 24, 2011)

There are "pet rider clauses" you can add on to your lease agreement. Most of them basically state that any damage you'll take financial responsibility for and you usually pay an extra pet deposit on your damage deposit. I'd try that before sneaking an animal into an apartment building or other rental.

JMVHO

Rue


----------



## Helenor (Mar 24, 2011)

The current place I'm living at allows "small caged animals". Well, it's close enough. They don't have to know that the buns are out and about most of the time.  The place I might be living at next year will allow it if I pay an extra deposit. I talked it over with the owners, explaining how I keep the rabbits in an exercise pen and any time outside is supervised. 

I have heard of a place though before when I was looking for apartments (before I had my buns) that adamantly did not allow rabbits. They allowed guinea pigs, cats, rats, most other animals but not rabbits. I asked why not out of curiosity and the lady had an angry tirade about how rabbits were basically the worst animals ever. Apparently she had a very bad tenant whose rabbit peed, chewed on the walls, and ripped up all the carpet. She ended up taking the person to court because of the damages.


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Mar 24, 2011)

Wow. Way to take it out on an entire species because of one bad pet owner. :shock:

Incidentally, the first month we had Gus, he chewed up the baseboard and some of the drywall in the bathroom where his cage is. Guess what I'll be fixing/replacing when we move out? Don't want to give the bun buns a bad name after all! 

Rue


----------



## MILU (Mar 24, 2011)

I agree with posts above saying that, when someone wants a pet, they'll do whatever it takes and they'll be able to keep him/her. I think maybe that person didn't want the bunnies that much and was making up excuses. Out of the example given by Helenor, I had never heard of a place where people can have cats but not rabbits. Those cute bunnies deserve a better owner for sure, someone who'll love them a lot.


----------



## Bluesmaven (Mar 24, 2011)

They deserve the best! It's gonna be hard.


----------



## Jocelyn31 (Apr 19, 2011)

We are allowed 2 Cats only, we have 3 and a Bunny 
In all honesty the landlords are kind of jerks in some ways but they like animals and I know someone in the apartment has 4 cats. And everytime they do there yearly house inspection they give like 3 days notice, we think its because they dont want to know how many pets are actually in there.


----------



## Jynxie (Apr 19, 2011)

I have a house inspection tomorrow!

We're allowed pets, but I am still nervous.
Since there are 2 dogs, a cat, a bunny, a couple fish tanks... and two snakes.

We're probably going to hide the snakes to save trouble though, since NO apartment really wants snakes there. 

I'm hoping they won't even notice Harley.


----------



## Marrie (Apr 19, 2011)

I've lived in places that won't allow rabbits, rats, etc because they have a reputation for chewing, but allow dogs/cats/birds. Though, birds have a bad habit of chewing and can reach more places... but people think of them as cage-only animals (ha!)

I always check with landlords before I get pets though, to make sure they are OK with it. Would hate to have to move (certainly wouldn't be giving up MY pets) because a landlord found out I had a pet.


----------



## Bluesmaven (Apr 19, 2011)

glad I don't live in an apartment


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 19, 2011)

I'm not sure if my apartment allows rabbits. I do know we are allowed dogs and cats, but not sure about "caged" pets, reptiles, or fish tanks. I think we can have fish tanks, since the lady a few doors down was telling us about her 100 gallon fish tank (that is currently empty).

The only animal on my lease is my dog. I was supposed to pay a $200 refundable (if no damage was done), but I only paid $50 of it to move in and they said they would bill me later. Well, I never got the bill. Then they switched management companies and it said on that lease that I did pay the full $200 deposit...so I didn't say anything about it.

Now they changed management again. A manager now lives across the way and a few doors done. I have yet to get the new lease that I am supposed to get, and its been a month already since she moved in. She seems to be a nice lady, and we are friendly to her every time we see her.

My cats hang out in the front window, so she must know I have them. We also have a 37 gallon fish tank, my 2 bonded bunnies, and my foster bunny. I also have 2 foster rats, but they are hopefully being adopted tomorrow.

So, if she was to ever knock on our door or something she'd see them all....then once the door opens you can see the 2 bunny cages and my cats are so nosy that they walk right up to the door. I don't open my front blinds anymore (didn't do it a lot due to privacy anyway), so she can't see in when she walks by.

My plan is to say that the original management company knew about my bunnies. I'd end up paying $200 per cat though, if it meant rehoming them or getting kicked out.


----------



## pla725 (Apr 19, 2011)

I never had a problem with my rabbits while I lived in my apartment. I had five at the most and I lived there over ten years. The managers knew I had them. I made sure I kept things clean. I even told thembefore I left that one of the rabbits ate a hole in the carpet. They didn't dock me as the carpet was over ten years old anyway. I made any repairs before I left as well. 

The condo association on the other hand is a different story. I need to get rid some of my rabbits or face fines or worse. I wonder how many others have more pets than the two pet limit. Does that include fish? This is just killing me. 

Good luck.


----------



## cnamommy (May 31, 2011)

I don't live in apartments I live in a trailer we have lived here for 2 years I talked to my landlord he said it was fine alongs it stayed in it's cage and floors didn't get ruined. Well 1 my bun bun will be out while I'm home and I will make sure he doesn't ruin anything the adoption agency said he doesn't chew rugs or digs so that's great  but a woman across from me had a cat and tore up the house amd she didn't even ask them and he didn't say anything. We pay our rent on time and keep out trailer looking nice so guess what he can get over it he is never really down here anyway!


----------



## Bluesmaven (May 31, 2011)

you can prevent some messes by being proactive. If you watch you bun while he's out you can catch him before he does damage. Think of the bunny a really fast two-year-old child and you can be better prepared. I think as long as you pay your rent on time that the worst they can do is withhold your security deposit when you move.


----------



## headphonesandkneehighs (Jun 3, 2011)

My landlord won't allow rabbits (not that it's stopped me). He has an enormous dog and all of the other tenants have multiple pets, but for some reason he hates rabbits. Linus has very few accidents and done significantly less damage to the apartment than my human roommmates. I'm currently looking to move out, and finding a place that will take a bunny is proving to be a bit difficult in my price range. Ah, well.


----------



## Bluesmaven (Jun 3, 2011)

I hope you find one!


----------



## AtomicGummieBear (Jun 4, 2011)

The last apartment I was renting would not even let me get fish. Which was so odd to me.... BUT I could have a bird, only birds since the manager had one. :rollseyes


----------



## Bluesmaven (Jun 4, 2011)

like birds aren't messy??


----------



## AtomicGummieBear (Jun 4, 2011)

I know, and loud! haha.


----------



## blthmm (Jun 9, 2011)

I've had several apartments tell me rabbits aren't allowed, and it makes sense if they know how destructive they can be. But the stupidest reason was given to me at my old place after they found my bunny and fined me $300!

The place allowed cats and dogs if you paid a deposit, but wouldn't allow rabbits because they said they consider them RODENTS, which are not allowed! What?!


----------



## Bluesmaven (Jun 9, 2011)

That's what these apartments said!


----------



## LionHeadDad (Jun 10, 2011)

Back when my wife and I lived in an apparement we were told we could have cats(which aren't really my thing plus I'm alergic). We never really thought about if rabbits would be allowed or not we just kind of got one. Monty was pretty good. He lived in our foyer penned off with an exersize pen and we let him lose whenever we were home. He only ever pulled up some carpet in the corner so we just kind of glued it back down when we left


----------



## Bluesmaven (Jun 10, 2011)

that's cool glad you were able to keep him there


----------



## Lucille (Jun 10, 2011)

Some rules in rental houses or apartments about pets are made due to the legal classification of the particular kind of animal. Dogs and cats, for instance, are domestic animals and are generally subject to less stringent liability laws than wild animals. In your state, are rabbits classified as wild or domestic? It does not matter how tame they are, it is the legal classification, in your state, that is crucial. 

This is because whether you are the renter or the landlord, there are strict liabilities associated with keeping a wild animal that most landlords do not want to risk because the financial consequences to them can be devastating, and if they knew the renter kept a wild animal there is not a lot they can offer in the way of a defense.


----------



## LionHeadDad (Jun 10, 2011)

No one really asked so we never told. I think another tenent saw me putting the cage in the car once for an overnight stay at my inlaws since were going to be away but no one ever complained.


----------



## alias (Jun 10, 2011)

I think a lot of people just don't know about rabbits and that they can be litter trained. I looked at apartments that allowed cats and dogs but not rabbits. I explained that they are actually less stinky than cats, are litter trained, don't make noise like dogs, and are not destructive (although of course they are destructive, but not if well bunny-proofed). She was amazed by that info, and I added in that spayed/neutered rabbits are completely oderless. She said that she would talk to management to try to change their policies and I gave her a couple web addresses to look up info on rabbits.


----------



## kuniklos (Jun 10, 2011)

Our last apartment had a no pets policy, but being that everyone else owned pets (you can always see a cat chillin' in the windows) my fiance and I just didn't care. We were the only tenants that paid our rent on time and never caused trouble. We'd also been there the longest. We moved out about 3 weeks ago, and the landlady never mentioned any damage and gave us our full deposit back.

We own our current place. But when we leave here for my grad school we might have trouble. I made a point to make a binder of images of the apartment before we moved in, and after with the rabbit, as well as information on litter training, and a list of our little guy's habits. I think many landlord's aren't educated about what is possible with rabbits.


----------

